# Looking for reliable MT2 Supplier - Long term!



## SWE (Oct 13, 2016)

Heya,

I'm looking for a long term MT2 Supplier that can send me some strong Melanotan 2 for a reasonable price. I live in Sweden and most Melanotan 2 here in Europe is terrible, I've tried many different suppliers but most of their stuff is terrible, no side effects like darkening of hair, weak tan etc. So I'm hoping that there's a supplier here that has some top quality stuff that I can settle with and have frequent orders with. I used to have a UK supplier that had some really strong Melanotan 2 which made me insanely dark with prices no-one could compare to but he shut down in 2013 and ever since I've been looking for that one supplier I can stick with. If you're interested and can ship safely to Sweden then let me know, I do not want to have a supplier that can't guarantee that. I used to live in Denmark and tried BlueSkyPeptide, sadly 5 vials got caught in customs and no help from them so they're definitely off the list, but I've now moved to Sweden in hopes of finding the true supplier that can easily bypass customs with no problems so if you're that company, shoot me a private message or post below, I order around 5 vials every 2-3 months so you're in for some extra money.

SWE


----------

